
2D game-art tutorial – create buildings quick and easy using vectors (modular) - SpriteAttack
http://www.2dgameartguru.com/2018/03/building-2d-gameart-house-quick-and.html
======
SpriteAttack
It's been a while but here is the next 2Dgameartguru tutorial on small and
simple buildings to populate town or map scenes created in vectors using
mainly simple rectangles.

The tutorial is done using inkscape but can be recreated in any other vector
design tool (Illustrator, Affinity Designer, CorelDraw, etc.)

